# Feed room guidelines for reducing rodents sign



## LincsLady22 (27 December 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of a feed room rules/guidelines poster to reduce the presence of rodents? My liveries have been complaining about rodents in the barn where they store their feed. However they leave bags of feed on the floor and not all keep their areas swept and tidy. I could make my own poster, but Im a bit rubbish on a computer and thought some people may have some really good ones out there.


----------



## Theocat (27 December 2017)

I've never seen a poster, but it really only takes two things: ALL feed stored in rodent-proof bins (those black bins are fine), and the floor kept clean and swept. Once you minimise the available feed, you can have a go at getting rid of them. Time for new rules for your liveries to stick to!


----------



## rascal (27 December 2017)

You could get a cat or two. Insist the feed is in appropriate containers, never on the floor, and keep it clean.


----------



## Shay (27 December 2017)

Can't find anything specific on google but there are any number of sign makers out there.  Someone should be able to make something for you.


----------



## little_critter (29 December 2017)

Or you could speak to your liveries. 
I'm not sure a poster is really required for you to convey that in order to reduce the rodent problem the liveries must keep feed in rodent proof bins and sweep up any spillages.
Then you know they've received the message and if any don't stick to it you can be more firm with them.


----------



## eggs (2 January 2018)

Rats will eat through plastic bins.

I keep all my feed in metal bins and no bags of feed are left out.  Floor is swept after feeds are made.

Old chest freezers work well.

I don't know of any specific posters but I think a word with your liveries and also get a cat would help.


----------



## alainax (2 January 2018)

Do you have a cat? A good mouser is invaluable on a yard!


----------



## SEL (2 January 2018)

I would agree that cats work where feed bins don't - I have actually opened a feed bin to find a rat staring back at me. *shudder*

We currently have 2 'feral' cats in the feed room at the yard and its made a huge difference. In the past unopened bags of feed would suddenly develop holes in them and I stood there one day trying to be brave enough to open a new bag of chaff that was wiggling (mice).

One of the so-called feral cats is very soppy and spends its time asleep, but the other has brought me 2 dead rats so far and we've had no more mice. I think the smell of cats puts them off if nothing else.


----------

